# Thompson 30/06 pistol for sale



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a thompson center pistol for sale, Gun is in mint condition and very accurate, I have put 25 rounds thru it it's a real fun gun to shoot , not to mention the looks people give you when you break this thing out at the range.asking 450.00 or best offer,call 850-455-5452 or cell #293-6291...


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Shit, i sont see how you can hold on to that thing. 25 rounds was all you could take?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Never shot at Encore pistol but, I love the older Contenders I have a stable of Frames and assorted Barrels Including .357 Harrett. I love shooting them. But if you dont hold them properly you will damage your wrist.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*gun*

with a good solid rest and two hands the recoil is not that bad, less then a big 44 or a s&w 500..and you can get all kinds of other barrles for it from 410 to 7mm.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

That's a serious piece of firearm there. It makes my stainless Contender .22 look like a kids toy. Good luck on selling it. :thumbsup:


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*sold*

sold it ....


----------

